# 120g freshwater that looks like saltwater ...



## TedL (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm interested in making my 120g freshwater look like a saltwater tank using lace rock, fake coral, fake shells, etc. Now for the fish ... would you use African Cichlids or South American? If I used South American, could I use Gouramis? How about Discus? I'm looking to get the best color. Vibrant like saltwater. I'm also looking to add freshwater shrimp, lobster (crawdad), etc. Thoughts? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Use African cichlids.. I'd use fish from Lake Malawi personally.. Mbuna, Peacocks, Haps. The setting you described is close to their natural habit.. and now.. start researching!


----------



## TedL (Feb 1, 2009)

I appreciate the reply.

Does anyone have pictures of their tank that looks like a saltwater tank?


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

You should take a look at the "rate this tank (mbuna style)" thread in the Malawi Cichlids section of the forum. I think you'll find something close to what you're looking for.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Or spend a couple weeks in the "Your Tanks" section here on C-F, the button is on the top left of every page :thumb: 
Mbuna for vibrant colors, Yellow Labs, Red or Cobalt Zebras are some of my Favorites and easy to find.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

The crayfish will not survive forever(when they molt the fish will get them if they don't hide.) The shrimp will last about 1-4 seconds, I tried it with some ghost schrimp. You might want to look into muscles(freshwater version of clams)


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I was going for the same look as you and setup a malawi tank. I was thoroughly happy until I went into the saltwater store. Now when I get done building my 650 gal. Malawi tank I am going to turn my 75 gal into a saltwater set-up. If you want the look go with saltwater you will just be back in a couple of monthe setting up a saltwater tank too cause you just cant bring yourself to get rid of the cichlids. Cichlids are awesome fun to watch but if you want true saltwater colors you have to go saltwater. Heres a pic of my cichlid tank 75 gal.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with I3lazd, if you want the look of saltwater... go with a saltwater tank.

Why have you ruled out that option? cost? complexity?


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I feel like ted to. I use to have "traditional" fresh water tanks with cichlids. But this time I decided to do a salt water feel to it. I though in some old coral, conch shells, limestone, various seashell, even a sea fan. I too love the look of a salt water aquarium but to be honest i just cant seem to get it right. we tried one for a year and it was just a hudge headace and waste of money. I find the cichlids to be entertaining, colorfull and very hardy. And I've even seen some with crazy colors and strips that you dont see in the pet stores.

I figured just like ted, i was gunna have crazy colored ones and put in some discus(angel fish) but i heard today that i cant really run a Malali set up w/ the discus? Anyone know otherwise?


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

that is correct they have different needs.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd g with Tropheus. Saw a tropheus tank set up at one of our LFS and it looked amazing. With the right kind of aquascaping it could easily look like a salt aquarium.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Use lace rock for your aquascaping. It kind of looks a little like live rock. People ask me all the time if my tank is saltwater. Guess you could even throw in some artificial coral and it would really look like a reef tank. I would definitely go with mbuna if you want the vibrant colors.

Other than that, I say you should go with a saltwater tank if thats what you want.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

illusions2281 said:


> I figured just like ted, i was gunna have crazy colored ones and put in some discus(angel fish) but i heard today that i cant really run a Malali set up w/ the discus? Anyone know otherwise?


First...Discus and angel fish are two completely different fish. Just making sure there's no confusion here..

Second, malawi cichlids will stress and harass a discus to death, probably an angel fish too. They have very different husbandry requirements too, temperature being a big one.

If you want a tank that looks like a saltwater tank to you, get a saltwater tank. It will probably be cheaper and easier in the long run. If you want a tank that looks like a salt water to the average joe, get a bunch of rocks and mbuna. I can't count the number of times I've been asked if my mbuna were saltwater.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Go with a all Male Show tank with sand substances;maybe also with some laces rocks,and deal with Lake Malawi african cichlids with also a nice lighting fixture that holds a least 4 tubes,and make it with 3 actinic blues,and 1 day light tube.and that should give you a nice look to start with. Haps and Peacocks all males or a Mbuna Tank. :fish:


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

Try going to a marine LFS, the fake corals have come a long way. My fav. marine shop has a large set up with all fake stuff and just fish - I was floored when he told me it was plastic! I think they even had fake live rock... it was amazing.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have gone for the same sort of theme in my tank. The trick is lots of rock to make a reef type structure with maybe a few select shells and dead coral... stay away from the fake colored corals to me they just look cheesy. I always get asked if it's a salt tank :thumb: If you try too hard it won't look good.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

its all good ;but its nothing like the real thing.but Africans is the [email protected]


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

yuh, i think has gone kinda outta hand. i'm not looking for a saltwater aquairum but i'm looking for more of an ocean scean as apposed to the tradional fresh water bog set up. my intention is something more unique not something counterfit. I'll be posting some pictures later.


----------



## TedL (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone have an opinion of putting a Mottled Stingray in with African Cichlids? Again, I'm going with the saltwater look but freshwater tank. I know I could do the saltwater tank but its a challange to see if I could do the freshwater to look like a saltwater. There are so many fish that cross over. Anyways, any thoughts on the stingray? The mottled only gets up to 8 inches. If anything, I think the Cichlids may go after the stingray instead of the other way around.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Anything I've heard says that stingrays and cichlids won't do well together. 
The oddities I have in my tank that are doing well are blood red parrots (they even use these in our local commercials with saltwater fish. They are not actually together but if you didn't know any better......) The other and often picked out as a favorite by visitors is my red tail black shark. 
I have heard of some people getting away with a puffer but I won't go there.
Oh and I almost forgot I have a elipsifer eel VERY COOL :thumb:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

TedL said:


> I'm interested in making my 120g freshwater look like a saltwater tank using lace rock, fake coral, fake shells, etc. Now for the fish ... would you use African Cichlids or South American? If I used South American, could I use Gouramis? How about Discus? I'm looking to get the best color. Vibrant like saltwater. I'm also looking to add freshwater shrimp, lobster (crawdad), etc. Thoughts? Thank you in advance.


I had purchased substrate that works as a buffer and keeps the ph up to where Africans like it, already has some shell and what looks like crushed coral.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

that still looks freshwater to me. You cannot turn a quarter into a dollar or even have it come close. No matter what you do it will still look like a freshwater tank because it is. You are going for a more tropical look in your tanks but not a saltwater look. I will say again if you want it to look like saltwater go buy a saltwater, fresh just can't compete on color and overall look of salt.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I did not intend for it to look like saltwater, just my 33 1/3 cents worth of opinion.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been attempting to attain the same for a while. I think the key is the natural clean look.

Lighting

I put two 48" power glo bulbs on my tank. It is saltwater looking without looking as fake as a saltwater tank can look. I've gotten several comments on how "Clean" it looks. I find the blue hue to give off a clear appearance. Actinic bulbs actually make it look very artificial to me, but indeed would make it look like saltwater.

Substrate

Sand is so much more natural and clean looking than gravel. To me, gravel is very unpleasing to the eye for freshwater tanks. Sand will help you get that clean saltwater look.

Rocks

Natural colors and natural shapes. That is all that is truly required. Steer clear of anything artificial.

Filtration

Make sure the tank is spotless. So filter like crazy

Air

I find small bubbles for the light to reflect off of help to simulate the saltwater look. Hidden powerheads or venturi valves will add a little extra something.

Fish

When is comes down to fish, Africans are going to be the most colorful, but if the setup looks like clean and natural the fish in the tank aren't going to matter as much.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

This isnt a saltwater forum but I will try to help because I have had good luck with saltwater easy style setups and I gave it up because I hate salt creep. Start with a 20 gallon tank.Use 2 inches of the finest whitest sand you can find. Add 25 lbs of live rock and wrap the whole thing in a dark blanket for a month only opening in the dark to check the salinity and water level. After a month unwrap it and start running the lights Very intense 2 double tubes or a big power compact. I used two double tubes 1 full spectrum and 1 actinic bulb in each for 14 hours a day for another month and add a cheap protien skimmer and a small powerhead. After another month add a yellow tail damsel and see if you can keep it alive and the water parameters all perfect for a year. If you can then you are ready for a real saltwater setup. Its a lot harder than it sounds. But I ran a saltwater 55 for 5 years with no filtration and 2 power heads and a prism protien skimmer only. Lots of very intense light and Only two fish. A royal Gramma and a mandarin goby, BUT THE SALT CREEP!!!!!


----------



## Shorty89 (Nov 1, 2008)

go with malawi cichlids!! check my tank settup on the link below. all my friends think it is salt haha. if you want updated pics let me know


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Ya check my tank on the link below. It's my old 150g now I have a 255g set up in a similar way


----------



## TedL (Feb 1, 2009)

Ben:

What is the spotted fish up against the rocks in the third picture?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't looked at those photos for a long time. That was my baby Nimbochromis Venustus he is now much larger and has a blue face. Some people find these fish to be aggressive, mines a wimp. They get up to around 10" so make sure you have the room.


----------



## TedL (Feb 1, 2009)

Ben: I'm assuming the barnacles and shells are fake? Otherwise using real would mess with the pH?


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

BenHugs said:


> If fish were people.....then Mbuna would be terrorists.


This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

TedL said:


> Ben: I'm assuming the barnacles and shells are fake? Otherwise using real would mess with the pH?


Nope Ted everything is real. With African cichlids this actually helps with the ph as they like it around 8 or so.
I have shells, barnacles,argonite sand and holey rock which all help raise the ph. You do have to watch with corals as they can be sharp and hurt your fish.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

earth intruder said:


> BenHugs said:
> 
> 
> > If fish were people.....then Mbuna would be terrorists.
> ...


I see you have mbuna so you know what I'm talkin about :lol:


----------

